# Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken



## exinator (27. November 2011)

*Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Hey leute,

ich suche für meinen Alpenföhn Brocken einen neuen Lüfter, der leiser als Standard-Lüfter ist.
Was muss ich bei den Anschlüssen (3 Pin, 4 Pin) beachten?

Mein Mainbord: ASRock 970 Extreme 4

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## arcDaniel (27. November 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Ich fange mal mit der Pin Geschichte an --> 3-Pin Lüfter haben eine feste Drehzahl und können nur über die Spannung geregelt werden. Die meisten neuen Board können keine Lüfter mehr über die Spannung regeln (zumal für CPU Lüfter), warum hier ein PWM also 4-Pin Lüfter zu empfehlen ist. Bei einem 4-Pin Lüfter kann die Drehzahl über Pulse geändert werden, und hier haben, denke mal das kann man mit gutem Gewissen behaupten, alle neuen Board einen 4-Pin Anschluss für den CPU Lüfter.

3-Pin Lüfter haben meist Adapter dabei um die Drehzahl runterzusetzen, das wird aber immer nur ein Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke bleiben.

Wenn die das Aussehen egal ist oder du Braun magst, dann kann ich den neuen Noctua NF-F12 PWM empfehlen.
Weitere Empfehlungen sind:
Aplenföhn Wingboost
BeQuiet! Dark Wings
Noiseblocker....

Er gibt viele gute Lüfter, und solange du einen Premium Lüfter nimmst wirds du wahrscheinlich nicht enttäuscht, hier hat jede Marke ihre eigenen Tricks um die Lüfter leise zu bekommen und man kann nicht mehr von gut oder schlecht reden sondern nur noch nach persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. November 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Als Lüfter für einen CPU Kühler würde ich grundsätzlich eher ein Modell mit PWM empfehlen, da nicht jedes Board mehr 3pin Lüfter regeln kann. Momentan hätten wir da z.B. den Shadow Wings PWM im Programm.


----------



## exinator (27. November 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die hilfreichen Antworten.

Der Noctua ist mit 20 Euro schon ziemlich teuer, obwohl er einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.

Bei beQueit würde ja dieser hier: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE in Frage kommen, oder?

Ich würde gerne für max. 15 Euro das leiseste was geht bekommen  Außerdem habe ich noch die Frage: Wie befestige ich den neuen Lüfter am Brocken? Beim Brocken waren ja 2 solch große Metallklammern dabei, diese halten derzeit auch den aktuellen CPU Lüfter. Nutze ich diese wieder oder sind beim Kauf eines neuen Lüfters andere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten, möglicherweise aus hartem Gummi (Entkopplung) dabei?


----------



## Uter (27. November 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

18.5dB(A) (BL023) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
8-24dB(A) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Die 2-3€ mehr würde ich investieren, der Noctua wär mir aber deutlich zu teuer, besser als die 2 genannten ist er sicher nicht. Bei dem Brocken lässt sich ein Lüfter mit normalem Rahmen vermutlich einfacher montieren, entsprechend würde ich persönlich den Noiseblocker kaufen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (27. November 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

oder du bleibst im hause alpenföhn & bastelst den *Wingboost* drauf.
was ich mich gerade frage: hast du den standartlüfter mal geregelt? ich selbst empfand den damals als unhörbar, als er auf stufe1 lief.
denn ungeregelt sind fast alle lüfter relativ laut.


----------



## exinator (27. November 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> oder du bleibst im hause alpenföhn & bastelst den *Wingboost* drauf.
> was ich mich gerade frage: hast du den standartlüfter mal geregelt? ich selbst empfand den damals als unhörbar, als er auf stufe1 lief.
> denn ungeregelt sind fast alle lüfter relativ laut.


 

Ich hab alle Lüfter im Bios auf Stufe 1 gestellt. Bei SpeedFan werden mir beide Gehäuselüfter angezeigt, aber nicht der CPU Lüfter, d.h. ich kann via Software da nix steuern. Oder ist der Lüfter möglicherweise falsch angeschlossen (Stichwort 3Pin, 4Pin usw)


----------



## Schnibbel (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Ich empfehle dir auch den Silent Wings 120 PWM. Ein besseren Lüfter habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht verbaut.
Auf den Brocken kannst du ihn mit den Klammern einwandfrei befestigen. Ich betreibe die Kombi auch.


----------



## exinator (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

So, habe mir mal den SilentWings 120mm PWM bestellt.
Laut einem Testbericht läuft der Lüfter unter 9 und 7 Volt Betrieb am leisesten. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Muss ich also die Kabel dementsprechend umbauen um von 12 Volt runter zu drosseln? Gibt es dann eine Gefahr für die CPU? Oder brauch ich nichts mit den Kabeln machen und der Testbericht ist Quatsch?

Der Bericht: http://www.technic3d.com/review/luefter/1036-be-quiet-silentwings-pwm-120mm/5.htm


----------



## Schnibbel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Übers Bios oder mit Speedfan kannst du ihn regeln. Da musst du kein Kabel umbauen.
Alternativ mit einem Adapter an das Netzteil anschliessen.


----------



## exinator (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Übers BIOS kann ich bei mir nur Grenztemperaturen und Fanspeed Level von 1-9 einstellen, aber keine Voltzahlen... Gibt's da irgendeinen Kniff um an die Voltzahlen zu kommen?

Vom Programm Fanspeed bin ich eher weniger Fan


----------



## exinator (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Kann mir niemand helfen?

Nochmal zur Info, mein Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 4


----------



## Schnibbel (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: leiserer Lüfter für Alpenföhn Brocken*

12v auf 7V Kabel > Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 7V

Oder hol dir eine Lüftersteuerung und regel nach Bedarf und Leistung > Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller


----------

